# Superthrive



## PITTSBURGHZ.FINEST (Sep 14, 2008)

So how is this used?

Is this a nute

experiences ?

Any thing about superthrive?

Lol

thanks


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 14, 2008)

It's not a nutrient, it's more of a steroid for you plants.

1 Drop per gallon is all thats recommended. I typically only use it if a plant is stressed, as it will aid in a quick recovery.

It's said to cause males, but I have not personally had this experience.


----------



## PITTSBURGHZ.FINEST (Sep 14, 2008)

So basically this is something you put in water and spray/water the plants with?

Will this make it bigger or grow faster?


----------



## growingmom (Sep 14, 2008)

it's something you add to the water.a nutrient. I personally was turned on to some alaskan fish emolsion..it smells awful (not worse than shitting in your garden lol ) .. but anyway it's worked well...and I'm praying the rain dosen't drown my babies now.


----------



## PITTSBURGHZ.FINEST (Sep 14, 2008)

Lucky me i grow indoorz..i know here in pittsburgh its getting ready to pour...and today was such a nice day


----------



## growingmom (Sep 14, 2008)

It's been raining here for 2 solid days...and I haven't looked at the girls.. I'm just hopeing..the water is running off..


----------



## Kludge (Sep 14, 2008)

Basically what you want to do is wave the SuperThrive above the plant. Don't pour any on it, just wave it around the plants. That will be as effective as using the SuperThrive itself but at least you can keep using the bottle forever.

SuperThrive has not been proven to do anything for plants. There is not one study published in any peer reviewed scientific journal that supports even one of their claims. Which are a bid odd to begin with.

Look at the back of the package:






What exactly does it mean by "extra life." And what the FUCK does it mean by, "SuperThrive saves plants from waiting to make many life-process complexes, carbon-hydrogen-oxygen groups." It's fucking non-sense is what it is.

Oh, and look at #6 and #7, notice how they have a question mark after them? That's because they aren't SAYING you'll get two year's growth in one or even that you'll get earlier, heavier bearing things which it doesn't mention. It's actually asking YOU if it can do that!

You use it if you want; lots of people bought snake oil too.


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 14, 2008)

Superthrive is a vitamin & hormone. It won't make your plants grow amazingly bigger. It's not going to make an indica as big as a sativa. It doesn't really smell that bad. Use 1 drop per gallon if anything, I wouldn't recommend using this in lieu of using actual nutrients, or even in addition to. 

If you have a mother plant you clone off of, you can use it after taking cuttings to improve the time to resume production.

Never in my life have I seen "amazing" results using superthrive. Good plants come from good genetics, light, nutrients, and care. Superthrive in my opinion is best used for improving the vitality of your plants during stress. I wouldn't rely on it for much more than that.


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 14, 2008)

Kludge is right, almost 100% of it is all gimmick.


----------



## s0high (Sep 16, 2008)

Ive used it for years and love it. If I have to trim back a mother plant I give it a shot of superthrive, anytime the plants are stressed badly they get a shot of superthrive. I will go out on a limb and say the shit works wonders to get a sick plant back to good health. However on the same note do not use this shit on your plants more than like once a month at the most! It is not good for plants in regular dosages.


----------



## organicherbalsolutions (Sep 16, 2008)

I used it with my first plant. per instructions.

I use it as a rooting hormone now.

It is not organic, so I would suggest guano, or fox farms nutrients if you want to feed your plant something nice.

as other poster mentioned it might help revive your plant in distress, but try not to end up in that scenario...

best
OHS


----------



## littlebat (Sep 16, 2008)

Superthrive, IMO, is the bizzomb! I bought a bottle for $11 and I used maybe 1/4 of it all season. I didn't really have to water my plants this summer because we got a lot of rain, but I misted them with Superthrive water a few times a week. They loooved it! For comparison, I used it on all my other plants, and they went crazy. 

It seems, to me, to provoke vertical growth, so be careful with using it too early in veg or your plants may stretch more than you want. I have not used it since the plants went into flower. Oh, and basically it's just a lot of vitamins. It's not a fertilizer. I used worm castings for that.


----------



## dazed76 (Sep 17, 2008)

superthrive=b1 vitamin fools use 1 ml per gal all the way during veg then cut it off makes the feeder leaves nice and gren and full of nitrogen for ur buds to suck out


----------



## Trashed (Sep 17, 2008)

Don't know what other folks have had as far as results, all I can go on is my own experience. ST didn't do much of anything for my plants last summer, and actually I ended up using it to try and stunt one I was experimenting with. Worked pretty good for that it seemed.


----------



## Chizzarules (Sep 19, 2008)

i love superthrive, good for aiding in plants that are stressed, foliar feeding, i also use it in houseplants by mixing it in with the soil before i transplant them, just don't use it to far into vegging because it will cause the plants to keep vegging instead of flowering, awesome for rooting i must say. Use it with nutes and watch them grow like crazy


----------



## Bagelthief (Sep 22, 2008)

nasty stuff. CHEMICALLLLL! use BMO Super Plant Tonic. there is a thread on it here...


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 22, 2008)

I love superthrive. I dont if it did the trick but i got 100 percent success with cloens, no apparent shock from transplant and i think i gonna get it tattood on me.


----------



## kinghedes (Sep 30, 2008)

watch out with that supper thrive dont add to much it will mess up ur plants if ya do i've done it a few times


----------



## Troglodyte (Oct 1, 2008)

I dabbled with ST a bit in the past...root fed only in peat/perlite, not foliar. 
It didn't appear to do much at all until it was fed at the rate of at least 1ml/Ltr (almost 4ml/gal)...which is hard to do cuz it's expensive! lol ...however, you only do this once in veg and once in flower.
I used the "red" ST, which is 1-1-1npk and I have read numerous times over the yrs to NEVER use the 'green' bottle. Don't recall the reasoning.

What works even better tho is G.E.T. Power Thrive, .5-2-1npk...flush this thru the root zone as needed at 1-2ml/Ltr and the roots just explode! LOVE this stuff. Again, once in veg and flower is enough.
G.E.T.

QuickGrow makes a GET equivalent called Power Boost...might be a couple bucks cheaper, don't recall exactly.


----------



## JuanKerr (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi their. Just noticed the link too power thrive. I use it in the UK and it is extremely good. I also use Lets Grow and Bloom and the end result is smooth and very bulky. The Nutes used are all organic and non chemical giving a smoother end result.


----------



## search for animal chin (Dec 15, 2008)

Totally agree with sOhigh. However Superthrive is a hormone, not a nute or additive. I use it for moms and even though I very much like doing side by sides, (anally retentive at times). I would not consider it worthy of my time with superthrive alone. I have however, have done a side by side with superthrive with sick plants, over feed plants and moms. All 3 problems where with same genetics.
sick plants:
1.plants that went limp from no water, looked like there was no way of coming back, the plant with superthrive sprung back much faster and yielded more at the end, the one with water only did come back much slower and produced far less. (both plants when healthy went back to their normal feeding) Now its just a product I keep on my shelve. any shock the plant goes through, will and does, come back faster and healthier using superthrive. 
over feed plants:
1. of course water only blah,blah. However would ST help any. Well I took 4 plants in soil same genetics of course, all over feed. now 2 got flushed with water only, the other 2 got flushed with ST mix, any differance...? no, in the first 5 days nothin too differant. i went to 1/2 nutes on all 4, the 2 that got ST mix flush also got alittle ST in nute mix. on the 9th day the differance was, mildly saying, FUCKIN INCREDIBLE. The energy of the plants (its life force) was much stronger with the 2 ST plants, now with genetics and indoor enviroment all the same and the only diff. being alittle ST. At the end yield was alittle higher (enough to notice nothing to sing about) but the taste was sweeter, roots healthier and high a little differant, not better just alittle more energetic. 
and for moms:
1. well i baby my moms and grow mammas in soil...in my experience well thats a differant tale...anyways i use a little with my moms and problems have been slim to none. ST is NOT A FIX ALL BY ANY MEANS... i have simply notice it can help its energy and over all spirit of the plant. I have growin for over 10 years and still love to learn anything i can. i'm new to site so hello and thank you for the info i've read and hope to contribute to (so far) a great site.


----------



## Mr Big (Dec 17, 2008)

i would use it as a stress reliever because i have had plants sagging and then in within hours brought up to life no joke.

it does not smell to bad it is one of those kind of smells where you have to take a quick sniff after each opening of the bottle, you know like a marker or gas but not as harsh.


----------



## JBlaze99 (Dec 17, 2008)

Good Stuff! Even the dying leaves at the bottom of a canopy start to turn green again minutes after using this stuff. In my experience this works well to prevents stress after transplants, taking clones or just pruning mothers. I have never needed to used it during flowering.


----------



## sirbudmaster (Dec 18, 2008)

I have been using ST for 3-grows, although i can not state if it has helped at all...i have had no bad reactions to using it...i have used it from veg to flower and it did not delay flowering...i have used a cap full per gallon of water....and use it on every watering....no problems....i do dislike the price though


Peace


----------



## verysexybob (Dec 18, 2008)

I have successfully used superthrive on 6 grows. i swear by it. a word of caution tho: it has been known to cause mutations in high doses due to some growth hormones present in the solution. during the experimental phases of its use, with only 1.5 x recommended dose: fan leaf fingers have grown together, stems stretch exponentially, leaves begin to burn, and it can actually express the hermie gene if present in the plants genetics. 
when the recommended dose was used with fertilizers (bi-weekly) i noticed increased growth for up to a week, while the most substancial growth was noticed within the first 3 days.


----------



## madtrapper (Dec 18, 2008)

I've used it I think it is mostly a vitamin B complex I did an experiment and used it on half of my plants the superthrive lot looked sturdier and healthier than the others after 3 wks so I started using it on all of em - still do good growing


----------



## sees in the dark (Dec 19, 2008)

This product has a hormone in it that will cause herpies, this will also change the make-up of all mothers too. You will be fine nothing but female off your mothers then one day, bam! 50 to 60 percent hermies!! then the numbers will go up. Keep using it get great results, and then i told you so, this stuff is not good in your plants because your plants end up in YOU! do you want to risk you for a quicer crop or that of your bros?? peace, sees grower for over 40 years.


----------



## ballo (Jul 14, 2009)

im about to add it to the next two waterings in my little garden. along with some other botanicare on top of the pro bloom, and some super bloom.


----------



## canefan (Jul 14, 2009)

I have beenusing Super Thrive since I was a little boy, am 54 now, my grandpa used it with his plants. I have been using it with my girls for 41 years now and there is a big difference with and without it. Granted it is not a cure all and was never intended or advertised as a cure all, when cloning, veg, pruning mean topping taking clones or if you plant is in a stressful environment then nothing comes close. One drop per gallon.......read the directions, more than than that is not good, it will prolong your veg time, hence retard flowering if you use it too long. I use it once a week during veg and now that flower time is about to happen for outdoor growers I stop. This is a good thread, whether it is organic or not don´t know don´t care this is the only thing I use outside of my composted soil and manure teas in my grow. It will not hurt your soil, or any of the goodies living there. I don´t know about giving hermies, my guess is that many growers over use their nutes and other store bought stuff so just give it a try and if following directions my $12 bottle has lasted 3 years now and I still have over 3-4 a bottle pretty cheap if you ask me. Just my two cents but proven results with it....


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 28, 2010)

sees in the dark said:


> This product has a hormone in it that will cause herpies, this will also change the make-up of all mothers too. You will be fine nothing but female off your mothers then one day, bam! 50 to 60 percent hermies!! then the numbers will go up. Keep using it get great results, and then i told you so, this stuff is not good in your plants because your plants end up in YOU! do you want to risk you for a quicer crop or that of your bros?? peace, sees grower for over 40 years.


What? It causes the Herpes Virus? Screw that shit!


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Jan 28, 2010)

its got vitamins and hormones..i put a drop or three in a gallon every now and then just for the hell of it lol..maybe it makes ur stems branches muscle tissue healthier..its gotta be somewhat beneficial but ive grown plenty of times without it..its not necessary


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 28, 2010)

Kludge said:


> Basically what you want to do is wave the SuperThrive above the plant. Don't pour any on it, just wave it around the plants. That will be as effective as using the SuperThrive itself but at least you can keep using the bottle forever.


lol..........

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/294633-superthrive-superjive-3.html


----------



## madtrapper (Feb 1, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> What? It causes the Herpes Virus? Screw that shit!


give us a break! we ALL know we get herpes from the toilet seat! Herpes is a VIRUS which means you have to come in contact with the VIRUS to get the disease so unless superthrive is an aphrodisiac there is NO WAY it can cause herpes what you smokin anyhow? have a good year- the golden year of the tiger starts on feb 14 good luck


----------



## quietguy420 (Feb 1, 2010)

Eharmony420 said:


> I love superthrive. I dont if it did the trick but i got 100 percent success with cloens, no apparent shock from transplant and i think i gonna get it tattood on me.


 Great for fresh clones, transplant shock, general unhealthy plant, THIS ISNT MEANT to make your plants bigger and buddies its simply a mix of hormones that the plant doesn't get enough of . THEY LOVE IT. By far the best $10 ever spent on plant product. For all those people knocking it saying " I dont think or i heard" stfu until you try it. Again its simply for healthier plants, MOST NOTICEABLE when used on wilting or yellowing plants. BOOOM back to picture perfect health. Then again not letting the plants get to that stage would be better.


----------



## quietguy420 (Feb 1, 2010)

sees in the dark said:


> This product has a hormone in it that will cause herpies, this will also change the make-up of all mothers too. You will be fine nothing but female off your mothers then one day, bam! 50 to 60 percent hermies!! then the numbers will go up. Keep using it get great results, and then i told you so, this stuff is not good in your plants because your plants end up in YOU! do you want to risk you for a quicer crop or that of your bros?? peace, sees grower for over 40 years.


 What you work for miracle grow or something lol? Nice propaganda like the 60 reefer madness!! THIS will turn your mothers intoHermies!!!! BEWARE lol many others have been using this for many years and they havent had this problem. I think you need to stop turning the lights off on accident in your veg room...


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 2, 2010)

quietguy420 said:


> Great for fresh clones, transplant shock, general unhealthy plant, THIS ISNT MEANT to make your plants bigger and buddies its simply a mix of hormones that the plant doesn't get enough of .


How do you know? Plants manufacturer their own hormones, they do not need our "help".



> THEY LOVE IT. By far the best $10 ever spent on plant product. For all those people knocking it saying " I dont think or i heard" stfu until you try it. Again its simply for healthier plants, MOST NOTICEABLE when used on wilting or yellowing plants. BOOOM back to picture perfect health. Then again not letting the plants get to that stage would be better.


It will have no positive bearing on the health or blooming of your plants, it has no effect on the transportation of water within the xylem.

It will help with rooting, to a degree but only because of the auxin. You need to read this: http://www.puyallup.wsu.edu/~Linda%20Chalker-Scott/Horticultural%20Myths_files/Myths/Vitamin%20B1.pdf


----------

